# CeeCee's tooth is broken............



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I need some help........CeeCee has a dental cleaning that has been scheduled for sometime now on July 7th. I was looking at her teeth today and I noticed when I pulled her upper lip back that one of her big teeth in the back has a crack all the way up it into the gumline. You can put your finger on that part of the tooth and it just flaps back and forth where it is broken. Isn't that dangerous being open all the way up? I will call the vet in the morning..........I use cleaning pads and get in the back of the mouth but not really looking and I use Leba III. Bless her little heart!!!

Why is it that when something happens to our babies, it is usually the weekend?? She seems fine but I feel awful that it is that bad and I didn't know. I guess she will lose that tooth and I hate that also~~~


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - Sorry this happened! :huh: Also you have no idea when it happened - could have been a while ago. Best to talk to the vet but I'm assuming that cleaning might be moved up. Cee Cee was going to be put under for the cleaning right? So at least it won't be an additional go around with anesthesia if you can combine both. I broke the back of my tooth a few months ago but the dentist looked at it and said it was just the enamel :w00t: Just? And it's a part of my mouth where there's rarely decay. Worried it would be worse to try to bond or do anything with. However a crack to the gum line is definitely more serious. Let us know what he says. And give Cee Cee lots of kisses to make it all better. Tell her to stop eating those steel beams


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dianne, you're a great mommy to notice this on your own. Zoe had the exact same thing happen last year and I didn't notice it. The vet found it at her bi-annual check up. I have no idea how long it had been that way. Zoe never acted like she was in pain. I know in humans, that is very painful. But either it's different in dogs, or they are just hiding the pain very well like they often try to do. See if your vet can get her in any sooner for the dental but I would not panic if it's more like a week or 2 before they can do it. On Zoe, they thought the tooth just loose due to perio, and discovered it was a crack all the way down to the root during the dental. So they didn't rush on her. I think we scheduled the dental for a week after her exam.

Hugs to you and that beautiful girl CeeCee. And while you're at it, give one to sweet Rain too!:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It actually flaps back & forth? I'm not a doggie dentist,but I assume it does need to come out. Boo also has a cracked tooth way in the back. It's stable,but he won't let me brush that side & he no longer chews on that side either. Not sure what I'm going to do about it at this point(still dealing with the knee surgeries). I did get an estimate to either pull it or do a rootcanal. Boo also knocked a front tooth loose last yr & it was a Sat. afternoon. I did take him in for ER visit. It was flapping around & dangling. I think for CeeCee,I'd give soft food this evening & take her in the morning. My vet always acts like I panic over nothing.:blush: She'll be ok Dianne, we don't even miss Boo's little front tooth.I do know how you feel though, I was a bit upset over it at first.Hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tell her to stop eating those steel beams


Or those chains her mommy has laying around! 

Sorry...couldn't resist. :innocent:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh poor little Cee Cee. I hope that tooth isn't causing her any pain. She has a good mommy though so I know you will give her the best care until it can be fixed or pulled or whatever will need to happen.

Hugs to miss Cee Cee and mommy...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Or those chains her mommy has laying around!
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist. :innocent:


Crystal, I found it but how long has it been that way? I don't know if it just happened or it was broken a while back. I don't look at her back teeth. I just put a rubber glove on and use the pad and go over her back teeth.......


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> It actually flaps back & forth? I'm not a doggie dentist,but I assume it does need to come out. Boo also has a cracked tooth way in the back. It's stable,but he won't let me brush that side & he no longer chews on that side either. Not sure what I'm going to do about it at this point(still dealing with the knee surgeries). I did get an estimate to either pull it or do a rootcanal. Boo also knocked a front tooth loose last yr & it was a Sat. afternoon. I did take him in for ER visit. It was flapping around & dangling. I think for CeeCee,I'd give soft food this evening & take her in the morning. My vet always acts like I panic over nothing.:blush: She'll be ok Dianne, we don't even miss Boo's little front tooth.I do know how you feel though, I was a bit upset over it at first.Hugs


I did not know they did root canals........I wish I could do that for CeeCee but it is broken all the way up and it moves back and forth when you touch it. If only they could put a cap on it.....I'm sure they will do an x-ray too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I have four dogs and cannot "SEE" a thing!!!! My eye sight is not all that good....

You found a cracked tooth and thank heavens CeeCee's going in really pretty soon for a cleaning....I'm sure they'll take care of it then.

I wish I could see better...grrrrrrrr....so I could see what's going on in my dog's mouths....

Good catch, my friend!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, time for some readers (they come in all different strengths  )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Ceecee. Well done for seeing it. I have never had that happen so haven't a clue, but wish her the best.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would just have it pulled. Expensive dental work is really not necessary for a tooth like that. The gums will harden right up and she will be crunching away in no time.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Poor CeeCee!:crying: I hope she's not in any pain and that the vet can take care of it real soon!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, poor CeeCee. I hope they can save that toothie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Pat, time for some readers (they come in all different strengths  )



Brit, I can say this because I love you. ....... OH SHUT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Dianne, I hope CeeCee can get the vets tomorrow, I think I'll check the girls back teeth tomorrow. I'm glad she's in no pain


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Brit, I can say this because I love you. ....... OH SHUT UP!!!!!!!


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor CeeCee!! I can't even believe that you saw that..good job Dianne.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry about CeeCee's tooth, Dianne!! I can't believe you found it also! I never look in their mouth for some reason...Just get in and get out spraying that Leba stuff....I need to investigate in there just like you!!! Hope the tooth ends up okay!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

poor sweet ceecee, i hope its not bothering her too much! she's so lucky to have such a great mommy. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I called the vet and they will see her early in the morning to look at the tooth and said they most likely would give her antibiotics. She said they could do the teeth cleaning on Friday and possibly a tooth extraction, depending on what the vet saw. If it is not too bad, I want to wait until next week. I do not like to have anything done on Friday and you cannot get in touch with them until the following Monday. You have to go long distance for emergency care here. Such is the perils of living in a smaller town..........I want a vet that she is use to if she needs one!! She will get blood work tomorrow and a bordetella shot also.....will keep you posted...........:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great thing you spotted that!!! Positive thoughts and prayers everything goes well on Friday! ((((CeeCee and Mommy)))) I wonder what broke it?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> What a great thing you spotted that!!! Positive thoughts and prayers everything goes well on Friday! ((((CeeCee and Mommy)))) I wonder what broke it?


That is the 64,000 dollar question.....She doesn't chew on bones and all her toys are soft, so I cannot imagine how she cracked it. I don't even know how long it has been that way......recent or long term.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending positive energy and prayers that all goes well for CeeCee tomorrow at the vets.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know what u mean, I can't see anything either. I don't even see most of Rocky's teeth, not sure if they are there or not, LOL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks for the update, I'll be watching for another


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I called the vet and they will see her early in the morning to look at the tooth and said they most likely would give her antibiotics. She said they could do the teeth cleaning on Friday and possibly a tooth extraction, depending on what the vet saw. If it is not too bad, I want to wait until next week. I do not like to have anything done on Friday and you cannot get in touch with them until the following Monday. You have to go long distance for emergency care here. Such is the perils of living in a smaller town..........I want a vet that she is use to if she needs one!! She will get blood work tomorrow and a bordetella shot also.....will keep you posted...........:wub:


Glad you were able to talk to your vet and get an appointment. I also agree to never have anything done on a Friday. I've learned that lesson with my own health. Give Cee Cee some kisses from Rocky and me.:smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that it can probably wait and agree if no one's in your vet practice on weekends. I'm lucky enough to have a 7 day a week practice and 24/7 vet techs but I know that's the exception not the rule. I don't like to have my human things done before a weekend though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure she'll be fine and the extractions really aren't that bad. Was it an upper or lower tooth? 
Give CeeCee kisses and hugs and I'm sure she'll be fine. She's had the bordatella shots before right and no reactions? Just wouldn't want that to add into the equation of issues. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The vet said she would have to have the tooth extracted and he could do it on the day she was scheduled for her cleaning on 7-7. He said she was fine and no infection, so no antibiotics, they did the blood work today and gave her a bordetella shot, required........and a complete exam. She is home and sound asleep after she played a little with Rain. I have never seen Rain do this but when I put CeeCee in the carrier, she was crying, she knew CeeCee was going to the vet. They love each other!!!! So sweet~~


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> The vet said she would have to have the tooth extracted and he could do it on the day she was scheduled for her cleaning on 7-7. He said she was fine and no infection, so no antibiotics, they did the blood work today and gave her a bordetella shot, required........and a complete exam. She is home and sound asleep after she played a little with Rain. I have never seen Rain do this but when I put CeeCee in the carrier, she was crying, she knew CeeCee was going to the vet. They love each other!!!! So sweet~~


OH Dianne, if that's not the cutest thing I've heard! So very sweet. Did you notice I spell my name like you? I don't meet many Dianne's with two n's. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> The vet said she would have to have the tooth extracted and he could do it on the day she was scheduled for her cleaning on 7-7. He said she was fine and no infection, so no antibiotics, they did the blood work today and gave her a bordetella shot, required........and a complete exam. She is home and sound asleep after she played a little with Rain. I have never seen Rain do this but when I put CeeCee in the carrier, she was crying, she knew CeeCee was going to the vet. They love each other!!!! So sweet~~


Awwww....I'm wanting to break out into song, "Sisters" from White Christmas.:wub:

I'm glad there is no infection and no need for antibiotics. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Awwww....I'm wanting to break out into song, "Sisters" from White Christmas.:wub:
> 
> I'm glad there is no infection and no need for antibiotics. Give her a hug for me!


I forgot to say, the vet said it was a small tooth back there and not her large back tooth. he said he could extract the small one and it would not hurt the larger back tooth? I was so relieved that I did not ask if it was one of her baby teeth........but she is 6 years old! Anyway I was glad to hear that she would have that tooth to eat with!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

who says dogs don't miss one another, I'm glad CeeCee is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - that all sounds like a best case scenario for CeeCee. I'm so glad. And how cute is that with Rain crying. Awwww! Unless that cry really meant, "better you than me." :w00t: But i"m sure that wasn't it. Rain's too sweet to be thinking that.  Glad everything can be taken care of and no infection. You must be relieved.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili:

Thank goodness that it's not major and that there's no infection. And yes, it could be a baby tooth. Lacie had a baby tooth extracted that they had missed during her spay (at 6 months). It was extracted during her first dental at 4 1/2, so I know that it's possible.

Very cute that Rain had sympathy for CeeCee. Tilly would be lost without Lacie, but I don't know if Lacie would care. LOL Seriously they do love each other and it's nice to know that Rain and CeeCee have bonded so well.:aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so glad that all is going to turn out well for CeeCee, Dianne!! 

That is so sweet that Rain cried for CeeCee! You have beautiful, amazing girls. I love them. :wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - that all sounds like a best case scenario for CeeCee. I'm so glad. And how cute is that with Rain crying. Awwww! Unless that cry really meant, "better you than me." :w00t: But i"m sure that wasn't it. Rain's too sweet to be thinking that.  Glad everything can be taken care of and no infection. You must be relieved.:grouphug:


Ahhh Sue, you gave me a good laugh tonight!!! Maybe that is what Miss Raineybutt was thinking~~~~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad the cracked tooth turned out to be a smaller one & non-emergency. Miss CeeCee will never miss it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad its not a big deal and can wait to be taken care of. 

Soda sheared off one of his pre-molars. Literally sheared the top part off and the bottom part (gumline and below) was left. No clue how he did it. He's not much of a chewer and never chews on crates or anything.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad to her Miss CeeCee is going to be okay. Poor baby girl.

it's so endearing that Rain and CeeCee love each other like that.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank god it was nothing big ,. and too cute about rain to care , hugs to cee cee


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

How is Cee Cee doing? Hopefully this isn't bothering her and it will be gone soon.


----------

